# Wants to see more HSB stuff other than engines/cars



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I would like to see the manufactures offer more in the way of lineside buildings and signals from the HSB railway in Germany. With the line well supported by LGB and Piko in the motive power and rolling stock department. We need someone, besides one gentleman doing prototype stations on German ebay, to make some of the signals and buildings to add to realism of modeling the HSB outside of Germany. I am talking about Piko, Pola heck even LGB/Marklin could do something if they wanted to. Building them from scratch myself isnt an option, I struggle with rough benchwork. If you need an engine rebuild/reworked, I'm your guy, but building structures from scratch is not my cup of tea so to speak. Now my line doesnt need much, a couple signals, the newer color light style would be nice and a station from along the Selketalbahn would be perfect. Even if someone that haunts this forum that rides this line could take some decent pics so I can see what the signals look like and what colors they display, I might be able to atleast build a couple from brass stock and put LED's in them. Cheers Mike


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Mike,
There are a number of HSB signals being offered.
Prehm offers a special HSB signal used in conjunction with a spring switch
TrainLine is coming out with an HSB main signal, see their 2014 flyer
Franz Becker also offers a number of HSB signals but they are not cheap
http://www.spur-g-blog.de/?p=12792

Knut


----------

